# Help.....adding attachment within a post.



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

So far I haven't figured out how to do that. I only get that "attachment" box at the bottom of the post ( I don't want the box at the bottom).

Never mind, I figured it out...sometimes I'm a little slow.....:sure:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Glad I could help. :grin:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Glad I could help. :grin:


:lol:
I think all I needed was many many :icon_cof::icon_cof::icon_cof::coffee
Now to figure out how to download attachments without having to post.
I want to make a library of pics and smilies to be used in future posts. Any suggestions, oh wise one?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> :lol:
> I think all I needed was many many :icon_cof::icon_cof::icon_cof::coffee
> Now to figure out how to download attachments without having to post.
> I want to make a library of pics and smilies to be used in future posts. Any suggestions, oh wise one?


There is an option for user photo albums in vBulletin but it's not activated here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to forum support.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm moving this to forum support.


Good move, I should have thought of that.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Testing


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> So far I haven't figured out how to do that. I only get that "attachment" box at the bottom of the post ( I don't want the box at the bottom).
> 
> Never mind, I figured it out...sometimes I'm a little slow.....:sure:


OK, I'm happy for you but would someone provide the code or a link to directions for how to do the linked thumbnail attachments with the roll-over popup. I'm sure if I were to think about it long enough or search the web long enough, I'd get it. But life is short.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

phrelin said:


> OK, I'm happy for you but would someone provide the code or a link to directions for how to do the linked thumbnail attachments with the roll-over popup. I'm sure if I were to think about it long enough or search the web long enough, I'd get it. But life is short.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think I've seen this before here at DBSTalk, but that sounds cool! Can you point to a post here that demonstrates this? I want to check it out ...

EDIT: Wait - by roll-over popup, I thought you were referring to an image that popped-up, but you probably mean the text, right?

All I know is when you attach an image (JPEG, for example) it will appear at the bottom of a post in the attachment box. If I want that same image to appear inline in the post, and it's a small enough picture, I use the opening and closing IMG tags and wrap the link the image (not to the thumbnail). Then it's inline...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I don't think I've seen this before here at DBSTalk, but that sounds cool! Can you point to a post here that demonstrates this? I want to check it out ...
> 
> EDIT: Wait - by roll-over popup, I thought you were referring to an image that popped-up, but you probably mean the text, right?
> 
> All I know is when you attach an image (JPEG, for example) it will appear at the bottom of a post in the attachment box. If I want that same image to appear inline in the post, and it's a small enough picture, I use the opening and closing IMG tags and wrap the link the image (not to the thumbnail). Then it's inline...


You really can't imagine how dumb I feel. I just finally noticed the paperclip.









Thanks for responding.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

No worries! I forgot about this thread, and one day in the last week I *did* see a thumbnail image that zoomed when I rolled over it! I had not even heard talk of such a convenient feature before this thread, and lo and behold, I got to see it this week! I haven't seen it since, but I did like it.


----------

